# Victory Brest Cancer Pink Arrows



## ballistic bob (Nov 28, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## Lunghitter6284 (Apr 16, 2007)

*arrows*

PM sent


----------



## SMichaels (Aug 31, 2004)

ballistic bob said:


> Victory has appointed Industry Icon Mary Hale for heading up the "Pink Arrow Project". Mary has been a survivor for the past 7 years and has made it her goal to make sure every archer has at least 1 Pink arrow in their quiver to show there support.
> 
> I am selling a small supply of the Victory Pink Arrows for brest cancer.
> We all know someone in our lives that has had the horrible disease. Victory is donating a portion of there sales to help rid the world of this horrible disease.
> ...


Have you thought about selling them individually? I know I would rather buy one for say $10 and know that I am donating to charity than buy a 1/2 dozen. Just a thought.


----------



## shooter82 (Jan 1, 2007)

*interested in 1*

i would be interested to just buy one if avaible just need to know cost i would like to thank victory and all involved to helping a good cause


----------



## ballistic bob (Nov 28, 2002)

The freight is almost the same as the arrow, but would be willing to do so

BB


----------



## ballistic bob (Nov 28, 2002)

Still have 3 dozen .400 spine and (4) single .500 spine

BB


----------



## humphris (Jan 18, 2003)

I pmd you and asked the same question but never received a response. I would like to purchase 1 arrow for my quiver and will pay via paypal please pm information.


----------



## tonyb (Apr 12, 2006)

*pink arrow*

I too would like to buy one 500 for my wife's quiver and one 400 for mine how much would that be?
thanks, tony..


----------



## ballistic bob (Nov 28, 2002)

Since I am getting many request, I will break them up.

$9.00 / arrow + shipping

BB


----------



## humphris (Jan 18, 2003)

pm sent again.


----------



## ballistic bob (Nov 28, 2002)

All P/M's have been answered.
I have had some P/C issues.

BB


----------



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)

*Pink arrow*

These arrows were donated as prizes for our Canadian Archers For A Cause (CAFAC) shoots up here in Ontario. Here's a pic.


----------



## Keith @ Aim Low (Aug 26, 2004)

The pink arrows bring you good luck.


----------



## jlwade (Nov 17, 2007)

sent you a pm for 1 400 spine shipped to zip code 20640


----------



## ballistic bob (Nov 28, 2002)

I am out of the .500 spine arrows at this time

I am looking at geeting some more ASAP!

BB


----------



## ballistic bob (Nov 28, 2002)

I still have a good supply of the .400 spine (45-60) arrows.

BB


----------



## ballistic bob (Nov 28, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## mttc08 (Feb 21, 2005)

pm sent


----------



## ballistic bob (Nov 28, 2002)

Folks,
I am down to my last eight arrows, all .400 spine

BB


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

I'll take one .You have a pm


----------



## katydid211 (Jun 14, 2007)

I'll take the last 7, if still available. PM sent.


----------



## Mizzoukispot (Feb 4, 2006)

What a great idea! Thanks for allowing us hunters to support breast cancer.
Working in the Heart Surgery arena, it is a relatively little known fact that heart disease kills a more women than any other disease. It also effects men. Maybe victory archery can make a red arrow for heart disease and we can help more women and men as well!


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Bob my arrow came today ,Thank you John


----------



## jamaro (Apr 13, 2003)

Do you have any left? I would like to purchase a 400... 
Jason


----------



## FB20 (Oct 7, 2005)

*Any problems shooting these????*

I heard at my club that some of these arrows are breaking from actual use. Is there any truth to that? My wife is a survivor and I was planning on setting her up with these for out door 3-D.


----------



## Deer Hunter87 (Feb 13, 2007)

I'd like one. Please PM me with the info I need!!!

thankss!!!!


----------



## Arch Angel (Dec 29, 2007)

Any more arrows? :wink:


----------



## Saint Hubert (Sep 20, 2007)

I might be interested. Any left?


----------



## ballistic bob (Nov 28, 2002)

I have 1/2 dozen left of the 500's

BB


----------



## danlbun (Jul 30, 2004)

you have a pm!


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

you have a pm


----------



## waywardson (Jun 16, 2005)

FB20 said:


> I heard at my club that some of these arrows are breaking from actual use. Is there any truth to that? My wife is a survivor and I was planning on setting her up with these for out door 3-D.


My wife has been shooting them pretty regularly for the last few weeks and they have held up nicely...even the one that hit the concrete wall of our basement! I had to reglue the insert but it spun fine and still shoots with the others.


----------



## ballistic bob (Nov 28, 2002)

I am out of stock at this time.
Should be getting more in a few weeks

BB


----------



## ballistic bob (Nov 28, 2002)

I just got my shipment in.
I have some 500 & 400 fletched 

They raised my price on these arrows.
So I need to raise my price just a bit.
They are now $40.00 / half dozen
Single arrows are $7.75 / arrow

Sorry 


BB


----------



## Hang'em High (Apr 3, 2005)

PM sent :wink:


----------



## crutchracing (Oct 26, 2007)

P M sent. Thanks :darkbeer:


----------



## Slice (Jul 20, 2005)

ballistic bob said:


> I just got my shipment in.
> I have some 500 & 400 fletched
> 
> They raised my price on these arrows.
> ...


What color is the fletching on the 500's. PM sent


----------



## NASafariGuy (May 7, 2008)

What an awesome Idea and outreach for Victory Archery. Kudos to you Bart!!


----------



## NASafariGuy (May 7, 2008)

Look at the guy with the pink arrow??

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&VideoID=34851487


----------



## ballistic bob (Nov 28, 2002)

Fletching colors - 2 Pink & 1 White 2" Blazers with white nocks

Thay do look GREAT!!


----------



## Slice (Jul 20, 2005)

*Want a dozen*



ballistic bob said:


> Fletching colors - 2 Pink & 1 White 2" Blazers with white nocks
> 
> Thay do look GREAT!!


I would like a dozen 500's, PM sent


----------



## Arch Angel (Dec 29, 2007)

NASafariGuy said:


> Look at the guy with the pink arrow??
> 
> http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&VideoID=34851487


Yeah, what about him? Is he a guy on AT? I bet he can find a stray shot fast! I bought a 1/2 dozen of these off of Bob and I like the way they stand out. I'm still very new and just learning as I go.
:embara:

<a href="http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=34851487">Victory Archery Promo</a><br/>


----------



## NTEX (Oct 11, 2006)

I would like two of the 400. My mother in law is a breast cancer survivor and is still dealing with the aftermath of it all. Please send me the payment details!!
Thanks


----------



## crutchracing (Oct 26, 2007)

Payment sent for one 400. Thanks


----------



## Slice (Jul 20, 2005)

*Payment sent*

Payment sent for 1 dozen 500's


----------



## NASafariGuy (May 7, 2008)

Yeah, what about him? Is he a guy on AT? I bet he can find a stray shot fast! I bought a 1/2 dozen of these off of Bob and I like the way they stand out. I'm still very new and just learning as I go.



They say that he is a pretty good shot? I do know the man can sure call a turkey


----------



## bartman (Jan 10, 2004)

*Victory*



NASafariGuy said:


> Look at the guy with the pink arrow??
> 
> http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&VideoID=34851487


That is one ugly dude:wink: I think Turkey hunting with North America Safari in Grand Junction, CO with Randy made me ugly:wink:
I just wish I could have send one thru a Turkey:wink:


----------



## NASafariGuy (May 7, 2008)

Bartman,

Got the arrows yesterday thanks. I put some firenock G's on those bad babies and Holy Cow. I'm ready for turkey, Elk in September, Moose in October you name it. I will get you the target nocks out Monday.


----------



## ballistic bob (Nov 28, 2002)

Bartman

PM sent.

I still have a good supply of these arrows.


BB


----------



## ABTABB (Apr 4, 2007)

*Pink Victory Arrows*

I need 1/2 dozen fletched .500 spine, Let Me know the total including shipping and Paypal info please. 

Thanks, Andrew


----------



## NASafariGuy (May 7, 2008)

Bump it back up for a great cause.


----------



## ABTABB (Apr 4, 2007)

Got them today! My Wife loves them. Thanks, will leave feedback when it's back up.


----------



## NTEX (Oct 11, 2006)

Got them, Thanks....


----------



## ballistic bob (Nov 28, 2002)

I still have some 500's and about three dozen of the 400's

BB


----------



## Hang'em High (Apr 3, 2005)

*Bump*

My arrows arrived today and they look mighty nice. Thanks for doing this!


----------



## slow1000rider03 (Jun 17, 2008)

*info please*

I would like to purchase a half dozen for my wife do you have any 400 left. Info please


----------



## ballistic bob (Nov 28, 2002)

TTT

Still have some 500's & 400's left!

BB


----------



## ballistic bob (Nov 28, 2002)

Still have some left


----------



## Made-In-TX (Aug 1, 2007)

My mother passed away Friday morning, at the age of 49, after a 4 year fight with breast cancer. I would love to honor her memory with one of these in mine and my wifes quiver. Do you still have any?


----------



## ballistic bob (Nov 28, 2002)

Sorry to hear about your loss. This is a fitting way to honor you mother

Yes, I do have some left.

500's & 400's

BB


----------



## HOKIEHUNTER07 (Oct 4, 2005)

sent you a pm.


----------



## ballistic bob (Nov 28, 2002)

I now only have the 400's left

BB


----------

